# Recommend camping near Livonia?



## janetcarpenter (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi!

Can anyone recommend a state park or private campground near Livonia? We enjoy hiking trails, wooded areas, kid-friendly parks. We have a fifth wheel trailer and like pull throughs with hookups. Ludington is our favorite park so far in Michigan. 

Thanks for your help!

Janet


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

waterloo rec area is about a hour away has everything you need 2 modern campgrounds one rustic and one horsemans campground they have the discoery center whitch has 20 miles of hicking trails plus there is one trail that goes from the far end of the park all the way in to the pickney rec area. a really nice place


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Brighton, or Pinkney


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Hmmm. I think the closest to Livonia proper would be Proud Lake. Otherwise, Pontiac Lake has camping, as does Brighton. Then moving further away, Waterloo and Pinkney. 

You can check here as well:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/LP_StateParks_121773_7.pdf


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Hass Lake Park

Address:
Hass Lake Park
25800 Haas Rd Box N
New Hudson, MI 48165

Phone: (248)437-0900
Fax: (248)437-1775

450 sites, Rv park, no tents allowed. We have 4 small swimming and fishing lakes, a rec hall and playground for the little ones. It is a modern campground.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

double trouble said:


> Hass Lake Park
> 
> Address:
> Hass Lake Park
> ...


No wonder I've never heard of it. No tents huh? Elitist snobs. Hrumph!  






Really though, even when we owned a camper, I'd never heard of this spot. Who'd-a thunk it?


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Ron L said:


> No wonder I've never heard of it. No tents huh? Elitist snobs. Hrumph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

